

Splitting The Equity Pie With Investors - onuryavuz
http://fundersandfounders.com/how-funding-works-splitting-equity/

======
castlegrove
Unfortunately this is reality. Happened to me on my first company. I'm hoping
to get my current startup cashflow positive before a series A so I can get a
revolver instead. My previous company was user-based so it was equity or
nothing

~~~
onuryavuz
For a user-based startups, it is all about traction. And it is really hard to
become cashflow positive before a series A.

